# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Ανακατασκευή ηχείων

## EUDIS1980

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Έχω ένα ζευγάρι παλιά ηχεία Panasonic των οποίων μου αρέσει ο ήχος και λέω να τα κρατήσω μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος. Ωστόσο τα ξύλινα κουτιά τους θέλουν αλλαγή γιατί σε πολλά σημεία έχουν φθαρεί ή σπάσει.  Μιας και θα πάω να κόψω καινούρια κομμάτια για να τα φτιάξω από την αρχή ήθελα να δω αν μπορώ να κάνω και κάποιες βελτιώσεις, τόσο στον ήχο όσο και αισθητικές:

- Το κουτί εσωτερικά είναι καθαρό ξύλο MDF. Υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα αν το επενδύσω με ηχομονωτικό αφρολέξ;
- Μπορώ να αλλάξω τις διαστάσεις των ηχείων, εφόσον κρατάω τον όγκο ίδιο; (θα τα ήθελα λίγο πιο ψηλά και με μικρότερο βάθος). 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## ppantazis

Αγαπητέ φίλε, η ποιότητα του ήχου εξαρτάται κατά 99% από το μελετημένο  Crossover που βρίσκεται μέσα στο ηχείο, κι από την ποιότητα των tweeter  και midrange. Όλα τα λοιπά που αναφέρεις, όπως ηχομόνωση στα τοιχώματα ή  λίτρα καμπίνας ή είδος ξύλου, επηρεάζουν μόνο τη γλυκύτητα του μπάσου ή  κατά πόσο αυτό καταπνίγεται και δεν βγαίνει πιο έξω. Τα tweeter και  midrange, έχει το καθένα τη δική του μικρή καμπίνα φτιαγμένη από το  εργοστάσιο του κάθε μεγαφώνου χωρίς να επηρεάζεται από τις ταλαντώσεις  μέσα στη ξύλινη καμπίνα του ηχείου. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα  προέκυπτε ένας ήχος χαοτικός με άπειρες αρμονικές που θα σου έσπαζε τα  νεύρα. Συνοψίζοντας προτείνω να πάρεις κερόστοκο ή σιδηρόστοκο από  κάποιο κατάστημα σιδηρικών και να επουλώσεις τα σπασίματα στο ηχείο σου.  Αν το ξύλο έχει τσακίσει πολύ, μπορείς να το ενισχύσεις από μέσα με μια  μεταλλική μπάρα και ξυλόβιδες. Μετά βάψτα με λαδομπογιά σε χρώμα που  αγαπάς και θα είναι πάλι τέλεια. Αν επιμένεις να αλλάξεις τα ξύλα, τότε  ναι, μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις διαστάσεις κρατώντας ίδια τα λίτρα. Αν  μάλιστα είναι bass reflex (δηλαδή με τρύπα εξαερισμού για τα μπάσα) τότε  και να μειωθούν λίγο τα λίτρα δεν παίζει ρόλο, αφού τα θεωρητικά λίτρα  στο bass reflex είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα υπολογιζόμενα γεωμετρικά.  Μη ξεχνάς να βάλεις χοντρό και μασίφ ξύλο, ακόμα και στο καπάκι που  βιδώνεται από πίσω, ώστε να μην έχεις κραδασμούς και χαλάει ο ήχος. Καλή  τύχη !!

----------


## νεκταριοος

> Αγαπητέ φίλε, η ποιότητα του ήχου εξαρτάται κατά 99% από το μελετημένο  Crossover που βρίσκεται μέσα στο ηχείο, κι από την ποιότητα των tweeter  και midrange. Όλα τα λοιπά που αναφέρεις, όπως ηχομόνωση στα τοιχώματα ή  λίτρα καμπίνας ή είδος ξύλου, επηρεάζουν μόνο τη γλυκύτητα του μπάσου ή  κατά πόσο αυτό καταπνίγεται και δεν βγαίνει πιο έξω. Τα tweeter και  midrange, έχει το καθένα τη δική του μικρή καμπίνα φτιαγμένη από το  εργοστάσιο του κάθε μεγαφώνου χωρίς να επηρεάζεται από τις ταλαντώσεις  μέσα στη ξύλινη καμπίνα του ηχείου. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα  προέκυπτε ένας ήχος χαοτικός με άπειρες αρμονικές που θα σου έσπαζε τα  νεύρα. Συνοψίζοντας προτείνω να πάρεις κερόστοκο ή σιδηρόστοκο από  κάποιο κατάστημα σιδηρικών και να επουλώσεις τα σπασίματα στο ηχείο σου.  Αν το ξύλο έχει τσακίσει πολύ, μπορείς να το ενισχύσεις από μέσα με μια  μεταλλική μπάρα και ξυλόβιδες. Μετά βάψτα με λαδομπογιά σε χρώμα που  αγαπάς και θα είναι πάλι τέλεια. Αν επιμένεις να αλλάξεις τα ξύλα, τότε  ναι, μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις διαστάσεις κρατώντας ίδια τα λίτρα. Αν  μάλιστα είναι bass reflex (δηλαδή με τρύπα εξαερισμού για τα μπάσα) τότε  και να μειωθούν λίγο τα λίτρα δεν παίζει ρόλο, αφού τα θεωρητικά λίτρα  στο bass reflex είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα υπολογιζόμενα γεωμετρικά.  Μη ξεχνάς να βάλεις χοντρό και μασίφ ξύλο, ακόμα και στο καπάκι που  βιδώνεται από πίσω, ώστε να μην έχεις κραδασμούς και χαλάει ο ήχος. Καλή  τύχη !!




και στο λερου μερλυν υπαρχει στο χρομα του ξυλου σε διαφορες  αποχροσεις ταινια ξυλου

----------


## nyannaco

Δύο χρόνια μετά, φαντάζομαι θα έχει κάνει ό,τι ήταν να κάνει, Αλλωστε, ούτε καν έχει ξανασυνδεθεί έκτοτε!

----------

